# How to get dog to swim in my inground pool



## MoosesMama (Jan 3, 2014)

My Moose has no problems swimming in the ocean, but he will not go past the top step in my swimming pool. Any suggestions? I've tried luring him in with toys, balls, treats but he is too scared to get off that top step.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Instead of steps have you tried a ramp?


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

I took my dog to the doggie swimming pool for the first time last week. The trainer said the clear water can be confusing. It took some coaxing and teasing with his ball to get him to go in. He's fine now. Does your dog have a favorite toy?


----------



## MoosesMama (Jan 3, 2014)

tried all his toys. Ramp is an awesome idea, I'll look for one - thanks!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I think a ramp is a good option if you can make or buy one.

Have you tried just picking him up and bringing him into the water? You'd have to probably show him the steps, but once he realizes he can swim in the clear water, it should relate better to swimming in the not so clear ocean waters. Just don't push him too much to avoid scaring him completely from the pool.


----------

